# Quelle housse pour l'ipad 2 ????



## Sheikah_34 (26 Mars 2011)

Comme l'indique le titre, quelle housse ou étui avez- vous pris??? Perso le smart cover est fort fort sympathique, aimant, poid plume, couleur sympa.... Problème, car il en faut un, le dos de l'ipad est délaissé. Je suis plutôt du genre maniaque, et je tiens à garder mon joujou comme neuf!!! 

Je cherche un peu partout sur le net mais impossible de trouver une housse sympa, stylée et pas hors de prix...

Qui a une bonne adresse??????? Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## cherbourg (27 Mars 2011)

Www.pielframa-france.com


----------



## MisterDrako (27 Mars 2011)

Moi ça sera ça sans hesitation aucune...

http://www.vajacases.fr/ipad-etuis-ipad-libretto-ipad-libretto-ipad2-p-2531.html

soit bleu, soit noir (IPad 2 blanc..)

j'en possede 3 pour mes IPhones et c'est vraiment de la super qualité ....

Baah le "precieux" mérite bien une p'tite douceur non..?


----------



## Sheikah_34 (27 Mars 2011)

Ouais cool la pub, mais dans le genre pas trop excessif pour le prix on repassera. Certes c'est jolie mais plus de 100euros très peu pour moi!!!


----------



## Kris93 (27 Mars 2011)

Moi aussi je cherche une protection ! http://www.belkin.com/fr/IWCatSectionView.process?Section_Id=210120 http://www.iskin.com/ipad2/ je connais ces 2 marques mais je sais pas trop quoi prendre, si vous avez des idées ou des photos perso avec votre housses / étuis ?


----------



## robertodino (27 Mars 2011)

Moi je vous recommande les Beyzacases. 

http://www.beyzacases.com/cat-apple-ipad-2-cases.cfm

Super service, vraiment rapide à l'envoi et des cases de très très bonne facture.
Le seul point négatif est le prix, c'est vraiment chère, mais bon pour du véritable cuir c'est ok. 

J'ai plusieurs cases de chez eux, pour mon MBA, iphone 4 et iPad 1 et 2. 

Si le prix ne vous refroidit pas, foncez


----------



## kroon (27 Mars 2011)

cherbourg a dit:


> Www.pielframa-france.com



Je crois aussi que çà sera celle-ci


----------



## MisterDrako (27 Mars 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Moi ça sera ça sans hesitation aucune...
> 
> http://www.vajacases.fr/ipad-etuis-ipad-libretto-ipad-libretto-ipad2-p-2531.html
> 
> ...



elle sont pas données c'est sûr .....

mais elles te font la vie de ton Ippareil....

plutot que d'en changer tout les 6 mois ...

à debattre ....


----------



## cherbourg (27 Mars 2011)

Je viens de trouver cette housse pour 18 et qui en plus est dispo !

http://www.mobilefun.fr/28737-housse-ipad-2-sd-tabletwear-stand-and-type---noire.htm

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Sheikah_34 (27 Mars 2011)

Qui as déjà testé des produits specks??? La housse suivante mais à 50 jeux pas l'acheter sans avis préalable...

http://www.mobilefun.fr/28641-housse-ipad-2-speck-pixelskin-hd---noire.htm

Sinon une smart cover avec en plus une housse pour mettre le tout dedans reste une bonne solution, mais plutôt contraignant le double emploi... Sachant que juste une housse ne permet pas de mettre l'ipad en mode clavier ou pour regarder une vidéo.


----------



## Kris93 (27 Mars 2011)

Ton choix est bon sheikah mais moi je préfère un truc qui protège plus pour le transport. Mon choix se porte sur cette protection http://www.iskin.com/qwest/?category=2&sku_group=BLSTC 65 eur c'est assez chère mais je pense que c'est un bon compromis pour garder le smart cover a l'utilisation et cette protection pour transporter notre précieux. Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Sheikah_34 (28 Mars 2011)

Oui la housse est sympa. Mais un peu cher si l'on compte un smart cover + la housse.... J'aviserai cette semaine.


----------



## sergio (28 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous

Sheika, moi aussi j'ai repéré la même housse specks  que toi !!  en photo et sur le papier elle a l'air très sympa !
http://www.mobilefun.fr/28641-housse-ipad-2-speck-pixelskin-hd---noire.htm
Elle existe en différente couleur aussi...  par contre je ne sais pas si elle la couverture supérieure est aimantée et met en veille l'iPad comme la smartcover.

En attendant, j'ai demandé une smartcover à mon frangin qui revient des US, j'ai pris une grise  pour mon iPad noir.  

Ce qui me plairait, c'est de trouver une coque (plastique dur ou mou élastique) de ce type 

http://www.mobilefun.fr/28460-coque-ipad-2-scosche-snapshield-p2---transparente.htm

qui vienne protéger le dos alu de l'iPad, *mais cette coque devrait etre compatible avec l'utilisation de la smart cover !*  donc laisser de la place sur le coté gauche de l'iPad pour la fixation magnétique de la smartcover !
Vous avez déjà vu ce type de coque ?  Y a un véritable marché la !!! lol  Je n'ose pas imaginer que quelqu'un ne sorte pas un tel produit, vu le nombre de smartcover vendu ! ca deviendrait le complément ideal de la smartcover Apple 

Avis aux Fabricants !


----------



## louksss (28 Mars 2011)

sergio a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> 
> Ce qui me plairait, c'est de trouver une coque (plastique dur ou mou élastique) de ce type
> ...


 
Salut,

Je crois que ton souhait existe déjà :
http://www.mobilefun.fr/28392-coque-ipad-2-marware-microshell---noire.htm

Moi je suis bien tenté par la version intégrale car elle me semble être un bon compromis finesse / protection, avec en prime l'aimant pour la sortie de veille automatique  :

http://www.mobilefun.fr/28398-housse-ipad-2-marware-microshell-folio---noire.htm


----------



## sergio (28 Mars 2011)

louksss a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je crois que ton souhait existe déjà :
> http://www.mobilefun.fr/28392-coque-ipad-2-marware-microshell---noire.htm
> ...



Ah oui ! merci je n'avais pas vu !
Super, c'est vrai que ca a l'air pas mal !

J'ai également vu que la solution Gelaskin est compatible avec smartcover !  Y a donc plusieurs solution.
Le modèle complet coque + couverture que tu présente de marware a l'air sympa aussi ! et ce n'est pas trop cher.


----------



## Tonio the best (29 Mars 2011)

Hello !
Tu as ça, excellent rapport qualité-prix : *housse iPad 2*
Tu as même des films de protection.

Pour plus de qualité, je te suggère la housse Griffin : *housse Griffin pour iPad 2*


----------



## cherbourg (30 Mars 2011)

J'ai été averti par texto que la housse commandée chez mobile fun (que j'ai citée plus haut dans ce thread) venait d'arriver dans ma boîte à lettres 

Je vous tiens au courant dès ouverture et installation !


----------



## Serge 001 (2 Avril 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai déjà fait l'acquisition du Smart Cover et j'aimerais trouver un sac qui se porte en bandoulière, conçu pour accueillir l'iPad. Ou bien un sac standard (genre sac à dos) équipé d'une pochette pour ranger l'appareil.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2011)

Perso j'utilise:

Smart covert red product
Coque Minigel que j'ai légèrement découpe pour la endre compatible avec la smart cover
Mon sac Be.ez, utilisé jusqu'à présent pour mon MacBook 13"


Le combo idéal pour moi... Je n'ai plus peur d'abimer mon iPad en transport...


----------



## Serge 001 (3 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Mon sac Be.ez



Merci pour l'info.


----------



## sebzzz (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Où en êtes vous dans vos recherches de housse ?

Pour ma part, je me laisserais bien tenter par celle-ci : http://www.fnac.com/Cygnett-Etui-et-Support-Noir-Lavish-pour-iPad-2/a3463288/w-4

Quelqu'un la possède-t'il ou pourrait me donner son avis ?

Merci


----------



## cameleone (18 Avril 2011)

sebzzz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Où en êtes vous dans vos recherches de housse ?
> 
> ...



Salut,

j'avais une housse Cygnett rouge pour mon iPad 1 dont j'étais très satisfait, alors dès l'achat de l'iPad 2 j'ai commandé la housse que tu indiques (mais toujours en rouge) sur le site de la Fnac. Je l'ai retournée pour remboursement au bout de quelques jours, et ce pour deux raisons.
Premièrement, elle est très épaisse et très (trop) lourde : plus épaisse et plus lourde que celle prévue pour l'iPad 1, c'est une aberration lorsqu'on sait qu'un des avantages de l'iPad 2 justement est son poids allégé (certes de peu) et sa taille de guêpe !
Deuxièmement, et là aussi contrairement à la housse précédente qui était parfaitement taillée, celle-ci était taillée de travers, ce qui pour le moins n'est pas très beau : on avait l'impression que l'iPad était de guingois à l'intérieur. 
C'est un défaut qui est peut-être isolé, mais le poids et la taille (l'épaisseur) sont quant à eux, bien entendu, communs à toutes ces housses - je les déconseille ! Pourquoi prendre un iPad 2 pour au final se retrouver avec un objet plus épais, plus grand et plus lourd qu'un iPad 1 ???


----------



## sebzzz (18 Avril 2011)

cameleone a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'avais une housse Cygnett rouge pour mon iPad 1 dont j'étais très satisfait, alors dès l'achat de l'iPad 2 j'ai commandé la housse que tu indiques (mais toujours en rouge) sur le site de la Fnac. Je l'ai retournée pour remboursement au bout de quelques jours, et ce pour deux raisons.
> Premièrement, elle est très épaisse et très (trop) lourde : plus épaisse et plus lourde que celle prévue pour l'iPad 1, c'est une aberration lorsqu'on sait qu'un des avantages de l'iPad 2 justement est son poids allégé (certes de peu) et sa taille de guêpe !
> ...


 
Merci pour tes lumières. Dans ce cas, je vais m'orienter vers autre chose, c'est vrai que je l'avais vu en magasin mais sans l'iPad dedans, là, du coup, ça me refroidi un peu...
Tu aurais un étui (dans le même style que la cygnett) à me conseiller ?


----------



## cameleone (18 Avril 2011)

J'ai pris directement en magasin la Griffin Elan Folio (attention, dans le lien donné, c'est celle pour l'iPad 1, je n'ai pas trouvé celle pour l'iPad 2 sur le site de la Fnac, mais elle existe bel et bien et au même prix) : elle est plus mince et plus légère que la Cygnett, bien taillée, je l'utilise avec satisfaction en attendant la Yoobao.


----------



## sebzzz (18 Avril 2011)

cameleone a dit:


> J'ai pris directement en magasin la Griffin Elan Folio (attention, dans le lien donné, c'est celle pour l'iPad 1, je n'ai pas trouvé celle pour l'iPad 2 sur le site de la Fnac, mais elle existe bel et bien et au même prix) : elle est plus mince et plus légère que la Cygnett, bien taillée, je l'utilise avec satisfaction en attendant la Yoobao.


 
Merci por ces infos, la Yoobao a vraiment l'air bien.


----------



## cameleone (18 Avril 2011)

Oui, elle a l'air sympa. Je l'ai eue sur Ebay pour pas très cher (moins de 30 euros port compris) mais je pense que je vais mettre un moment à la recevoir (expédiée de Hong Kong...).


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Avril 2011)

Perso, ce que je recherche et qui me semble le plus fonctionnel c'est une coque (plastique dur, ou semi rigide, ou carbone) pour clipser l'iPad dedans et protéger ainsi le desous des chocs et rayures.
Cette coque doit être compatible avec la smart cover qui elle me semble suffisante pour protéger le dessus (pas sur qu'elle soit très pratique en utilisation longue)
Ensuite, pour le transport (muni de ces 2 protections) il suffit d'une sacoche ou cartable classique.
Comme j'ai commandé avec la SM, je recherche donc une coque qui me plaise et me paraisse donc à la fois protectrice et semi souple mais pas trop envahissante comme celle ci:
http://www.otterbox.com/iPad-2-Defe...APL2-IPAD2_color=D9&start=1&cgid=ipad-2-cases


----------



## Fafnou (19 Avril 2011)

De mon côté, je me suis rapporté cette housse des Etats-Unis.

Au quotidien, j'utilise la smart cover, plus la housse m-edge pour le transport (notamment dans un sac ou une valise). L'iPad rentre avec la smart cover et il y a une poche pour les accessoires (chargeur, kit de connexion appareil photo...).


----------



## tibox33 (22 Avril 2011)

Je me suis commandé celle-ci :

http://www.ion-factory.com/carboncover.php  79,99$  fdp in.








ou sur Sur Ebay => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ION-Factory-Carb...K_iPad_Tablet_Accessories&hash=item19c4e342ae


----------



## rexet (22 Avril 2011)

Elle a l'air super tibox33 !
Enfin une coque qui allie l'ingéniosité du smart cover avec une protection du verso.
J'ai hâte d'avoir ton feedback dessus concernant la qualité, fabrication, poids, épaisseur.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Avril 2011)

@ tibox33:
Cette coque me plairait bien si le rabat sur l'écran pouvait s'enlever.
En effet à l'utilisation je me rends compte que quand je n'utilise pas l'ipad sur une table ou autre support j'enlève la smart cover 
Donc je reste convaincu que la coque inférieure doit être fixe et la smart cover en partie supérieure me convient très bien.
Je continue donc ma quête du Graal !


----------



## pak-boy57 (29 Avril 2011)

voici ce que jai trouver  
*http://www.coque.net/coque-ipad-2-bleue-compatible-smart-cover.html#*

qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2011)

pak-boy57 a dit:


> voici ce que jai trouver
> *http://www.coque.net/coque-ipad-2-bleue-compatible-smart-cover.html#*
> 
> qu'en pensez vous ?



Ben , je t'ai déjà répondu là:

http://forums.macg.co/8470142-post7.html


----------



## amine07 (29 Avril 2011)

Moi je me suis pris celle là qui est très bien notée http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...ion-et-support-pour-ipad-2.html?bloc=opinions


----------



## rexet (1 Mai 2011)

pak-boy57 a dit:


> voici ce que jai trouver
> *http://www.coque.net/coque-ipad-2-bleue-compatible-smart-cover.html#*
> 
> qu'en pensez vous ?


Le fait que ça recouvre l'antenne wifi 3G ne réduit pas les performances du signal ?


----------



## worldice (1 Mai 2011)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonjour. Pour ma part je cherchais une housse de transport, simple et solide. En allant chez mon APR, j'ai trouvé ceci : http://www.be-ez.com/la-robe-allure-ipad.html
> Sur toute la face avant et arrière il y a une couche épaisse de polyuréthane, mais pas comme la smart cover, c'est assez dur, épais, et en appuyant fort elle encaisse la pression et reprend lentement sa forme. Elle était prévue pour l'iPad 1, mais elle convient bien à l'iPad 2 même avec la Smart Cover. Elle a l'air d'être de bonne confection, en cas de chute je pense que mon iPad serait protégé, sauf au niveau des coutures, des tranches, qui sont plus fines. Je ne me suis pas encore déplacé avec, mais elle me semble parée pour le transport. J'ai choisi la noire. Je l'ai achetée pour 29,90 &#8364;.




Oui, c'est très connu. C'est les protections be.ez, ils en font aussi pour les Mac.
En fait, c'est de la mousse à mémoire de forme qu'il y a dedans. Quand on appuie, c'est mou puis de plus en plus dure. Et si, par exemple, on enfonce le doigt, la marque reste quelques secondes/minutes puis disparaît.

Ces protections sont très bonnes et bien faites, et l'iPad 2 + SCover rentrent très bien. Elles sont bien, aussi, pour transporter l'iPad dans un sac à dos.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> .....
> 
> Ces protections sont très bonnes et bien faites, et l'iPad 2 + SCover rentrent très bien. Elles sont bien, aussi, pour transporter l'iPad dans un sac à dos.



Ça me fait penser à cette chanson "Derrière chez moi savez vous quoi qui y a ?...."


----------



## worldice (1 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ça me fait penser à cette chanson "Derrière chez moi savez vous quoi qui y a ?...."



??

Je n'ai strictement rien compris...


----------



## schwebb (5 Mai 2011)

Hello,

Je n'ai pas encore d'iPad, mais je crois que le démon de l'achat va bientôt prendre possession de mon corps et me faire pianoter ma commande sur l'Apple Store contre mon gré... :love::love:

L'iPad est un très beau objet, et je ne conçois pas de gâcher ses lignes avec un étui permanent (surtout en cuir!!). La protection Apple est très jolie, bien conçue; elle pourrait convenir, mais elle ne protège que l'écran. C'est pour ces deux raisons que je choisirai plutôt un étui de ce genre, juste pour le transport: http://www.ebelow.com/fr/ipad-2/cas...atile-sleeve-for-apple-ipad-ipad-2-black.html

Je fais exactement pareil pour mon iPhone: j'ai une chaussette Apple depuis un an et demi, et mon iPhone n'a pas une égratignure! Il est pourtant dans ma poche ou dans ma sacoche, en permanence. Quand je m'en sers, je le sors de sa chaussette, donc je profite de son design pur; quand je le pose provisoirement, je le pose sur sa chaussette, ou je le remets dedans.

Et je ferai pareil avec l'iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> ??
> 
> Je n'ai strictement rien compris...



"Derrière chez moi savez vous quoi qu'y a:...Ya une SC , SC sous une coque, une coque sur l'iPad, l'id dans le sac à dos, l'sac à dos sur mes épaules...."

C'est une pale imitation de la chanson des "Charlots". Mais n'y fait pas trop attention, je vais me soigner !


----------



## emink (7 Mai 2011)

Smartcover Apple (achetée d'emblée, vu le choix au début), mais dont je reconnais la facilité dutilisation (et le prix foutage de g...le, vu que je l'ai prise en cuir) à quoi j'ai rajouté une besace très correcte (et pas chère, elle) trouvée chez Boulanger pour le transport :

http://www.boulanger.fr/besace_essentielb_nyx_11_6_/p_21352_349163.htm

Dedans, on a un compartiment matelassé où l'ipad rentre parfaitement, et quelques autres compartiments où rentre un iphone, un stylo, des clés, bref, un sac à main pour garçon, quoi.


----------



## novemberechooscar (7 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je serai bien tenté par cette house chez Incase car j'ai la même pour mon macbook pro et je la trouve excellente, seulement je l'ai pas trouvé en vente ailleurs que sur le site d'incase (qui la vends en dollars et il faut rajouter des frais de ports). Si quelqu'un a des infos pour se la procurer (on la trouve ni sur apple ni fnac ) ça serai cool 

Ps: une petite vidéo sur cette housse


----------



## novemberechooscar (7 Mai 2011)

Bon bah faute de trouver mieux je l'ai commandé chez incase 66 US dollars avec les frais de ports on verra de combien je serai débité en euros...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bon bah faute de trouver mieux je l'ai commandé chez incase 66 US dollars avec les frais de ports on verra de combien je serai débité en euros...



"ON" c'est "TU"...
"ON" nous le dira ?


----------



## la_quiche (10 Mai 2011)

edit : je supprime, Sheikah_34 a déjà cité l'étui speck


----------



## t-bo (21 Mai 2011)

Que pensez-vous de l'étui / stand Corkcase ?

http://www.corkcase.com/etui-de-pro...stand-integre-corkcase,fr,4,CKN-IPD2-SLV4.cfm

Chez Mac-way à 60&#8364; : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22143/corkcase-etui-liege-standcase-naturel-pour-ipad-2.html

Je ne trouve aucun avis sur cette housse... Si c'est du bon matériau, risque d'usure, tache sur le liège ? ..etc.


----------



## caloudoro (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

*Je pense avoir trouver la meilleure solution pour proteger son Ipad à la maison et pendant le transport :*


*Smart Cover (APPLE)* : 39  (Protège le devant de l'Ipad + position Socle, Tres Pratique au quotidien)
*Snap Shield (BELKIN)* : 19  (protège le dos de l'Ipad, 100% compatible Smart Cover, Hyper confortable au touché)
*Housse/Etui en Cuir Noir (KNOMO Slim Sleeve)* : env. 40 (Pour proteger l'Ipad pendant le transport. 100% compatible avec IPAD equipé de Smart Cover + Snap Shield et de très bonne qualité)
C'est beau, c'est propre et le trio convient PARFAITEMENT !

A acheter sans hésiter !


----------



## Req75 (22 Mai 2011)

Je confirme que le mariage Smart Cover + Snap Shield Belkin est superbe. Très agréable au toucher, protection très ajustée de l'arrière, et avantages de la Smart Cover.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mai 2011)

Req75 a dit:


> Je confirme que le mariage Smart Cover + Snap Shield Belkin est superbe. Très agréable au toucher, protection très ajustée de l'arrière, et avantages de la Smart Cover.



Je l'ai déjà demandé sur un sujet précédent mais similaire:
Cette "Snap Shield" me paraît être dans une matière dure alors que je rechercherais plutôt quelque chose de souple (presque mou).
Peux tu m'expliquer ton ressenti au niveau de la matière et de sa souplesse (mollesse).
En clair je voudrais que cette matière ne fasse pas un bruit de claquement sec quand on pose l'ipad sur une table; mais plutôt qu'elle amortisse les bruits et petits chocs.
Que peux tu me dire sur cette attente ?
Merci


----------



## Fred'X (23 Mai 2011)

Pour faire un retour d'expérience j'utilise cet étui : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...tui-de-protection-et-support-pour-ipad-2.html pour avoir lu le test sur BiP et - surtout - pour son prix.

Il protège plutôt bien, je me passe de dock en le mettant en synchro/charge en direct avec le câble, il est relativement stable...

Pour les points négatifs j'en vois trois :
 - les bords peuvent être d'un contact peu agréable
 - pas de magnétisme façon "smart-cover"
 - la chamoisine pue vraiment le synthétique, l'odeur reste sur les doigts. Ca n'est pas entêtant (j'ai plutôt le nez fin) mais ça peut être dérangeant.

Sinon rien à lui reprocher, surtout pour ce prix.


----------



## ced68 (23 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà demandé sur un sujet précédent mais similaire:
> Cette "Snap Shield" me paraît être dans une matière dure alors que je rechercherais plutôt quelque chose de souple (presque mou).
> Peux tu m'expliquer ton ressenti au niveau de la matière et de sa souplesse (mollesse).
> En clair je voudrais que cette matière ne fasse pas un bruit de claquement sec quand on pose l'ipad sur une table; mais plutôt qu'elle amortisse les bruits et petits chocs.
> ...



Perso, j'ai une invisible shield de Zagg et c'est nickel. C'est simplement un film de protection anti rayurepour ton iPad !


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mai 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Perso, j'ai une invisible shield de Zagg et c'est nickel. C'est simplement un film de protection anti rayurepour ton iPad !


Merci de ce retour mais je recherche une protection un peu plus épaisse, plutôt "souple-molle" qui ne glisse pas et bien sur compatible SM.


----------



## lineakd (24 Mai 2011)

@pepeye66, ceci --> Inicio iPad 2 Smart feather ultralight Hard Shell


----------



## novemberechooscar (24 Mai 2011)

Moi j'ai commandé cette house le 13 mai à 46,64 euros avec les frais de ports et je l'ai reçue aujourd'hui mais je pense que d'ici quelques mois je prendrai la Gform 2


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Mai 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @pepeye66, ceci --> Inicio iPad 2 Smart feather ultralight Hard Shell





novemberechooscar a dit:


> Moi j'ai commandé cette house le 13 mai à 46,64 euros avec les frais de ports et je l'ai reçue aujourd'hui mais je pense que d'ici quelques mois je prendrai la Gform 2



Merci à tous les deux, je vais regarder vos choix de plus près.


----------



## guillaumeg (24 Mai 2011)

boNJOUR.

Moi pour ma part j'ai pris une smartcover bleu
et une house tucano Noir
Les deux ont été commandé sur le site de darty ( fdp gratuit).

La smart est toujours sur l'ipad et les deux rentrent facilement dans la house.
cela me permet de protéger l'ipad en déplacement et de garder la fine épaisseur en utilisation.


----------



## t-bo (24 Mai 2011)

Je pense pour ma part faire cette combinaison :

2 films protection Bodyguards (avant & arrière) 
+ The Meglio (http://themeglio.com/products/meglio-ipad-ergonomic-handle-holder-and-stand-with-bumper-cases) 
+ Sac bandoulière Be.ez "La Rush en Ville" (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20...e-grey-blue-lagoon-sacoche-pour-ipad-1-2.html) où je pourrais y mettre en plus de l'Ipad un clavier bluetooth, le tout transportable...


----------



## MichoOu (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, est-ce que vous avez un retour sur cette *housse pour iPad 2* qui me semble d'un excellent rapport qualité-prix ?


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mai 2011)

Au final, j'ai commandé celle ci:
http://www.vipad.fr/post/Test-de-la...ur-protéger-en-couleur-le-dos-de-votre-iPad-2
Je l'ai prise en noir et, au vu du test de Vipad, elle semble bien correspondre à ce que je recherche.
Je vous en reparlerai dès réception.


----------



## vVdesign (25 Mai 2011)

Perso j'ai pré-commandé la housse fender chez quirky aux US. Elle est compatible avec la smart Cover, Par contre faut attendre qu'il y ait 1000 commandes pour la fabriquer  
Elle a l'air super legere et puis je kiff le style epuré, puis a 13 euros on fait pas mieux !
http://www.quirky.com/products/114-Fender-iPad-Bumper

ciao


----------



## novemberechooscar (26 Mai 2011)

vVdesign a dit:


> Perso j'ai pré-commandé la housse fender chez quirky aux US. Elle est compatible avec la smart Cover, Par contre faut attendre qu'il y ait 1000 commandes pour la fabriquer
> Elle a l'air super legere et puis je kiff le style epuré, puis a 13 euros on fait pas mieux !
> http://www.quirky.com/products/114-Fender-iPad-Bumper
> 
> ciao


 C'est pas vraiment une housse c'est un bumper qui protège que les bords mais elle a l'air sympa (pour le prix rajoute au moins 10 euros de frais de port car elle doit venir des States je pense). Pour la smart cover j'ai hésité longtemps et le fait qu'elle laisse des traces de poussières sur l'écran à cause des rainures m'a dissuadé de la prendre. Du coup j'ai juste ma housse incase et quand j'ai fini de me servir de l'ipad hop un coup de chiffon et je le glisse dedans.


----------



## gabou009 (27 Mai 2011)

C'est pas des rainures à cause de la SmartCover, ce sont des lignes que la SmartCver ne peut nettoyer, à cause de sa forme. Pour les enlever, ils ont inventé quelque chose de révolutionnaire et complètement fou. UN CHIFFON!!! Quelques petits frottis-frottas avec cet objet et POUF, plus de rainures!!!


----------



## Req75 (28 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà demandé sur un sujet précédent mais similaire:
> Cette "Snap Shield" me paraît être dans une matière dure alors que je rechercherais plutôt quelque chose de souple (presque mou).
> Peux tu m'expliquer ton ressenti au niveau de la matière et de sa souplesse (mollesse).
> En clair je voudrais que cette matière ne fasse pas un bruit de claquement sec quand on pose l'ipad sur une table; mais plutôt qu'elle amortisse les bruits et petits chocs.
> ...



Désolé d'arriver après la bataille, mais tu n'auras du coup pas de regrets puisque  la coque Belkin est effectivement rigide, et en aucun cas "souple-molle"


----------



## sboJ evetS (3 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir a tous. Je viens juste d'acquérir la cygnett, pour iPad 2, j'ai juste une petite question: toutes les housses qui reprennent le système de smart cover Apple ne peuvent elles pas abimer ou diminuer les perds de l'ipad? ( sachant qu'avec la mienne, si la couverture est au dos, l'ipad s'eteint).
Merci de vos lumières.


----------



## jeamy (3 Juin 2011)

http://www.senacases.com/apple/ipad-2-cases/folio-cases/

Voici celle que je viens de recevoir aujourd'hui en l'ayant commandé Lundi matin

Superbe protection


----------



## Benjamin875 (4 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Au final, j'ai commandé celle ci:
> http://www.vipad.fr/post/Test-de-la...ur-protéger-en-couleur-le-dos-de-votre-iPad-2
> Je l'ai prise en noir et, au vu du test de Vipad, elle semble bien correspondre à ce que je recherche.
> Je vous en reparlerai dès réception.



Tu l'as reçu finalement ? Pour comparer avec la Snap shield et savoir laquelle est la plus resistante pour l'iPad.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juin 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Tu l'as reçu finalement ? Pour comparer avec la Snap shield et savoir laquelle est la plus resistante pour l'iPad.



Eh oui, je l'ai reçue il y a 3 jours et donc:
Bonne qualité, bonne finition, assez légère.
Toucher agréable.
Montage facile et qui s'emboite "pil-poil"
épaisseur aux alentours de 1,5 à 2 mm
Matière assez souple ce qui permet un bon amortissement des bruits et petits chocs quand on pose sur des endroits durs.
Très bonne cohabitation avec la SC.
En noir les couleurs de la coque et de la SC se marient très bien.
Vraiment: Elle me satisfait pleinement...C'est ce que je cherchais et de plus, à un prix convenable malgré les frais de port.


----------



## MichoOu (5 Juin 2011)

Hello,
J'utilise depuis deux mois cette *housse iPad 2* et j'en suis hyper satisfait. Maladroit, elle a sauvé mon bijou plus d'une fois =/ !!


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Juin 2011)

Quelques photos:


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Juin 2011)

moi ce que je recherche c'est une pochette ou je pourrais glisser mon iPad à la blackberry.

Un truc tout fin et bete mais qui me permettrait de ne rien ressentir quand j'utilise mon iPad...


----------



## Tonio the best (7 Juin 2011)

Un peu comme ça : 
*http://www.touchmods.fr/etui-ipad-velours* ??


----------



## jice69 (7 Juin 2011)

pour ma part j'aimerais retrouver la pochette qui se rapproche au plus de la cover apple de l'ipad 1, je dois dire qu'elle a été parfaite à tout point de vue, mon ipad 1 n'ayant eu aucune griffe aucun coup....
J'ai finalement acheté une Griffin: 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...-de-protection-pour-ipad-2.html?bloc=opinions

vraiment une très mauvaise pochette, mauvaise dimension, mal finie, trop souple.....

Bref j'aimerais vraiment retrouver l'équivalent de la 1!


----------



## Ralph_ (7 Juin 2011)

Tonio the best a dit:


> Un peu comme ça :
> *http://www.touchmods.fr/etui-ipad-velours* ??



yes mais si possible en moins cher!

le site de la FNAC est devenu une horreur avec leur marketplace


----------



## Tonio the best (9 Juin 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> yes mais si possible en moins cher!
> 
> le site de la FNAC est devenu une horreur avec leur marketplace



Tu as le code IPHONETOUCH qui te donnera droit à 20% de promo, c'est toujours ça de gagné ;-)


----------



## Daka (9 Juin 2011)

Je me laisserais bien tenter par une housse en cuir. Il y en deux qui me semblent plutôt réussies : 

More - Letiqué
http://www.more-thing.com/letique-collection-for-ipad.html

Sena - Ultraslim
http://www.senacases.com/apple/ipad-2-cases/ultraslim-cases/

Si quelqu'un a un retour sur ces produits, je suis preneur.


----------



## worldice (9 Juin 2011)

Daka a dit:


> Je me laisserais bien tenter par une housse en cuir. Il y en deux qui me semblent plutôt réussies :
> 
> More - Letiqué
> http://www.more-thing.com/letique-collection-for-ipad.html
> ...



Je vais commenter la deuxième, la Sena Cases. j'ai exactement la même, mais pour mon iPhone 4 (mon frère à aussi la même) et je peux te confirmer que c'est un produit de qualité. Le cuir est parfait, assez fin, mais aussi assez épais pour protéger quelques coups. Le cuir et granuleux juste comme il faut, agréable au touché. Toutes les coutures sont parfaites et la housse est parfaitement ajustée à l'appareil.

Pour te la décrire : c'est un cuir assez mou. L'intérieur de la housse est en microfibre. Cela nettoie très bien et est très doux. Vu que la housse est parfaitement ajustée (pas trop grande), l'appareil frottera suffisamment pour bien nettoyer l'écran.


----------



## Daka (9 Juin 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Je vais commenter la deuxième, la Sena Cases. j'ai exactement la même, mais pour mon iPhone 4 (mon frère à aussi la même) et je peux te confirmer que c'est un produit de qualité. Le cuir est parfait, assez fin, mais aussi assez épais pour protéger quelques coups. Le cuir et granuleux juste comme il faut, agréable au touché. Toutes les coutures sont parfaites et la housse est parfaitement ajustée à l'appareil.
> 
> Pour te la décrire : c'est un cuir assez mou. L'intérieur de la housse est en microfibre. Cela nettoie très bien et est très doux. Vu que la housse est parfaitement ajustée (pas trop grande), l'appareil frottera suffisamment pour bien nettoyer l'écran.


Merci pour ton retour. Je pense que je vais opter pour cette housse Sena Ultraslim.

Une de mes craintes est que sur le long-terme l'intérieur de la housse produise des micro-rayures sur l'écran iPad (je n'utiliserai pas de Smart Cover et j'ai cru comprendre que certaines housses raie l'écran). Est-ce que de ce point de vue là tu es également satisfait de ta housse Sena pour iPhone ?


----------



## TonyT (10 Juin 2011)

Grace à vos conseils, je me suis orienté sur celle-ci : 

http://www.amazon.fr/Belkin-Verve-Folio-Housse-Support/dp/B004R940AG

Et j'en suis très satisfait. Ca ne fait pas du tout "bricolé" par rapport à certaines, c'est propre et solide.

Merci encore


----------



## worldice (11 Juin 2011)

Daka a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour. Je pense que je vais opter pour cette housse Sena Ultraslim.
> 
> Une de mes craintes est que sur le long-terme l'intérieur de la housse produise des micro-rayures sur l'écran iPad (je n'utiliserai pas de Smart Cover et j'ai cru comprendre que certaines housses raie l'écran). Est-ce que de ce point de vue là tu es également satisfait de ta housse Sena pour iPhone ?



Justement, elle est géniale pour cela. J'ai cette housse depuis quelques mois pour mon iPhone 4, une connaissance l'a aussi pour son iPhone 4 et un autre pour son iPhone 3GS depuis Juillet 2009 et c'est l'une des choses qu'elle fait très bien. L'intérieur est doux, aucune poussière ne s'y accroche. La housse ne bouge pas au fil des mois (à part quelques plis à l'extérieur sur le cuir, comme sur les chaussures ou autre mais c'est normal). Je peux donc te confirmer, et je suis assez minutieux sur cela aussi, qu'AUCUNE rayure n'est possible !


----------



## knowledging (13 Juin 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @pepeye66, ceci --> Inicio iPad 2 Smart feather ultralight Hard Shell



A mon avis le meilleur choix...


----------



## PHILTI (18 Juin 2011)

Et ça ?
http://www.fnac.com/Be-ez-LArobe-pour-Netbook-10-2-Wasabi/a3398221/w-4

A priori conçu pour des netbooks 10", le vendeur me disait que l'iPad était bien protégé, même si pas complètement "fixé".
Mais je me disais qu'avec la smartcover, cela devait être pas mal.

Quelqu'un a essayé ?

Merci.

PH


----------



## PHILTI (19 Juin 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## Tonio the best (25 Juin 2011)

Hello,
Je te déconseille car ton iPad va flotter et la smart cover peut rayer la tranche si elle bouge dans la pochette.

Si tu veux une alternative à la smart cover je te suggère cette *protection pour iPad 2* qui reprend le design de la housse pour iPad 1 d'Apple et avec la fonction smart cover et plus encore. L'avantage est que l'iPad est protégé efficacement et tout le temps, + la fonction SC non négligeable !


----------



## PHILTI (25 Juin 2011)

Tonio the best a dit:


> Hello,
> Je te déconseille car ton iPad va flotter et la smart cover peut rayer la tranche si elle bouge dans la pochette.
> !



Oui, je viens finalement d'acheter ça :
http://www.mobilefun.fr/29259-housse-ipad-2-cool-bananas---vert-pomme.htm

Tres bien fini, fermeture eclair masquee par de la mousse pour protéger l'iPad.
L'iPad rentre dabs la housse AVEC la smart cover.
Impeccable.

Merci de ton retour.


----------



## Sayeret (27 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir moi j'ai pris la Novodio Bookstand Smart je trouve qu'elle est top reste à voir avec le temps mais la pour l'instant je suis satisfait pour 30 E 

si vous avez des questions dessus n'hésitez pas


----------



## debutante (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous.

La pour le coup, y'a presciption pour répondre mais bon.
Tu as aussi : http://www.santa-pi.com/fr/12-ipad


----------



## lemonhead45 (18 Novembre 2011)

Sayeret a dit:


> Bonsoir moi j'ai pris la Novodio Bookstand Smart je trouve qu'elle est top reste à voir avec le temps mais la pour l'instant je suis satisfait pour 30 E
> 
> si vous avez des questions dessus n'hésitez pas




Salut,

j'hésite à acheter le smart cover apple ou bien justement le novodio.
Je souhaite utiliser l'ipad 2 en tant que cadre photo numérique et ce qui me fait peur avec le smart cover, c'est un coup de vent, et l'ipad tombe en avant.
Est ce que l'ipad est bien calé dans le Novodio ? Ou alors peut etre que je me fais un peu trop de film sur la résistance de ces 2 covers pour une utilisation cadre numérique.
A part le prix, qu'est ce qui vous a orienté vers une autre marque que celle d'apple ?


----------



## rasslanouf (13 Août 2012)

Moi en ce qui me concerne c'est le prix, surtout qu'entre les smart cover Apple a 50 euros et celle qu'on trouve sur Le bon Coin, ce sont exactement les mêmes, sauf que c'est deux fois moins cher!

http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/341813865.htm?ca=22_s


----------



## lalahops (16 Décembre 2012)

Comme l'indique le titre j'ai trouvé ma pochette de protection pour ipad (celle ci  http://www.so-paris.com/housses-ipad/223-housse-sac-ipad.html

Sur ce site : www.so-paris.com et j'ai eu un mal de chien à me décider tant il y avait du choix et des modèles qui me plaisaient !

La qualité est top je suis ravie de mon choix et j'ai été livrée sous 3 jours! J'espère que tu pourras aussi y trouver ton bonheur


----------



## Vinyl (20 Décembre 2012)

Hello,

Jai acheté une smart case et comme sur cet articlede macG, je nen suis pas très satisfait. Mais dans larticle, on ne conseille rien dautre.

Article :
http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/131985/les-coups-de-c-ur-2012-de-macgeneration/3

Je cherche donc une autre protection quelque chose de discret. Il faut que liPad soit facile à retirer de la protection.

Ma copine utilise une coque Belkin pour le dos et une smart cover dessus. Cest pas mal. La coque est transparente et on n'hésite plus à poser l'iPad n'importe ou (pas de risque de rayure).

Je crois que c'est ce modèle :

http://www.belkin.com/fr/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=544460#

Vous avez peut-être dautres suggestions ?


----------



## cameleone (20 Décembre 2012)

Salut !

Oui, comme toi, j'ai été assez déçu de la Smart Case d'Apple. J'ai essayé la solution coque Belkin + Smart Cover, mais pas totalement satisfaisant non plus. La solution que j'ai retenue jusqu'à maintenant est celle d'un joli étui en cuir (je préfère le toucher du cuir à un toucher plastique comme celui de la Smart Case ou de la coque Belkin), et j'en utilise un, de la marque (chinoise) Yoobao. Il est très fin, n'épaissit pas (trop) l'iPad, et ne l'alourdit pas. De plus, je le trouve plutôt résistant, j'en ai un que j'utilise maintenant depuis presque deux ans (sur l'iPad 2, puis sur l'iPad 3...) et il tient bien le coup. Bref, très satisfait de ce produit. Il y en a plusieurs coloris (noir, rouge, jaune etc...), tu le trouves à différents prix sur Amazon et également un peu moins cher sur Ebay en import direct, avec des délais d'acheminement un peu plus longs (le mien, je l'avais acheté à l'époque sur Ebay).


----------



## Vinyl (21 Décembre 2012)

Merci cameleone. Je vais regarder. Le plastique de la coque Belkin ne me dérange pas et surtout je n'hésite pas à oser l'iPad n'importe où.

Ce qui me dérange, c'est que l'on ne l'enlève jamais (les coques restent souvent en place) et j'aime bien profiter du design quand même. Pour mon iPhone, jutilise un bumper que j'enlève dès que je ne suis plus en déplacement (bureau, appart).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2012)

Quand j'ai acheté l'iPad 2, il me fallait trouver une housse super-résistante avec laquelle je pouvais utiliser l'iPad à l'extérieur dans toutes les conditions possibles et imaginables...:rateau:

J'ai opté pour la Griffin "survivor" ... elle n'est pas belle, elle est lourde, mais p..... qu'est-ce qu'elle protège bien tant des chocs que des intempéries !!!!! Résultat : mon iPad m'accompagne dans toutes les circonstances !


----------



## swpmac (2 Janvier 2013)

Salut

Pour ma part j'ai une smart cover pour la fonction trépied et je le balade avec une pochette, qui change un peu du cuir et autre néoprène, de chez Protect Different : http://protect-different.fr/
Je l'ai prise en noire, c'est une jeune entreprise et qui fait du bon boulot.

A voir !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Janvier 2013)

Je viens de m'acheter une protection Ozaki iCoat dont je suis très content. Ça protège l'écran et le dos. J'avais regardé les Review sur YouTube pour me faire une idée et je ne suis pas déçu...À voir sur le long terme bien sûr...http://ozakiverse.com/products/for-ipad-mini/ocoat-travel


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2013)

tout enlevé depuis longtemps
une pochette à 2 balles pour le transporter
ça roule Raoul..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2013)

Je viens d'acheter un iPad Retina et pour la protection de l'objet j'ai pris la smart case d'Apple.

Premières impressions plutôt bonnes.


----------

